# Angaben zu ASUS P38-F Mainboard



## zögge (24. Mai 2004)

Hallo miteinander.

Ich habe vor ein paar Tagen einen PIII bekommen und möchte diesen gerne als meinen Backup Rechner verwenden. Ich suchte leider schon vergeblich nach diversen Treibern für das Mainboard ASUS P38-F (NICHT zu verwechseln mit ASUS P3*B*-F). Leider hat ASUS den Support, bezw. die Online Handbücher für dieses alte Mainboard schon eingestellt.

Kann mir jemand weiterhelfen und mir sagen, wo ich eine Detailierte Online Dokumentation herbekomme/finde? Oder gar, wo ich die neusten Treiber für dieses Board finden kann?

Als 2. Problem stellt sich auch die Grafikkarte. Ausser der Bezeichnung ATNT2A5-32M (A4-TNT25D-A5-0)(FCC ID:T4830940242641) steht absolut nichts auf der Karte, nicht einmal der Hersteller. Weiss da jemand, was das für eine Karte ist und woher ich hier die neusten Treiber beziehen kann?

Wäre sehr froh, wenn ich hier Hilfe finden würde.

Vielen Dank schon im voraus.

Grüsse zögge


----------

